# Whiptail catfish and fungus



## whiptail (Nov 26, 2009)

Hi!

I'm new to this forum and already need help... Someone gave me a common whiptail catfish (pleco) which is now in a quaratine/hospital tank. It came to me with what it looks like a bad case of fungus (not sure if it's true fungus or columnaris) on his back. It is in a 5 gallon tank with filter (no carbon), an air pump and a heater (80F). Besides the cotton-like growth on his back, the fish is breathing really fast. 

Last night I've added half tablet of the jungle anti fungus medication. so here are my questions: when should i start seeing any improvement? is this the correct medication? or is there something more effective? the directions only say to add a second dose *if necessary *on the 4th day. so, no water changes for 4 days? it's been 24 hrs and i havent seen any improvement. 

any help is much appreciated.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You'll never see improvement in just one day. You could also try adding 1 tablespoon of salt per 3 gallons to the tank, since that usually helps. Also, go ahead and assume that in 4 days you WILL be treating again, since it's not going to clear up completely that fast.


----------

